# Caution! Riding a Whizzer while wearing shorts



## Tim the Skid (Jul 6, 2020)

Safety Alert! The cylinder head gets hot after a 10 mile ride. Do not press the inside of your right leg against it if you are wearing short pants.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 6, 2020)

That’ll get your attention.  Pretty cool, you can see the fin outline!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 6, 2020)

Yikes!


----------



## Vincer (Jul 6, 2020)

I've actually done that! No Bueno.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice!  I hope you don't have a Corvette with side pipes.


----------

